# Bön - the oldest spiritual tradition of Tibet



## Xue Sheng (Nov 18, 2009)

I was watching a show about Tibet this evening and it got into a religion that predates Buddhism in Tibet which is indigenous to Tibet that has some interesting origin similarities to Buddhism. It was pretty much crushed by Buddhism many years ago but it is now recognized as the fifth principal spiritual school of Tibet by the 14th Dali Lama

Bön

I find this intriguing and I am going to read more about this. Anyone that knows anything about it please post what you know.

Thanks
XS


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 18, 2009)

I saw much of the doc as well -- very interesting. I was intrigued by these pages they were studying in a cave dwelling.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 19, 2009)

Unfortunately I missed it.  Wish I would have known it was on.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hope this helps
http://www.bonfoundation.org/aboutbon.html

Many Tibetans are in exile and need help.
http://www.tibetnetwork.org/node/285


----------



## harlan (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't know much about any official lineages, but did attend two seminars by Tenzin Wangyal Rinpoche. Like Chögyam Trungpa, he is making a tradition more accessible to Westerners. Going with an open mind (and a background in Anthropology), it was an interesting foray. 

https://www.ligmincha.org/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> I saw much of the doc as well -- very interesting. I was intrigued by these pages they were studying in a cave dwelling.



It was very interesting, the thought of all of those pages just laying there for so many years and still being legible was absolutely amazing.



Jade Tigress said:


> Unfortunately I missed it.  Wish I would have known it was on.


 
this is a short clip form the show



> Program: PBS Presents Episode: Lost Cave Temples In a remote corner of the Himalaya, in the forbidden kingdom of Mustang, a team of climbers scale cliffs to climb into mysterious caves for the first time and discover ancient cave temples lost to the modern world.



And I am thinking about picking this up



Tez3 said:


> Hope this helps
> http://www.bonfoundation.org/aboutbon.html


 
interesting, thanks



harlan said:


> Don't know much about any official lineages, but did attend two seminars by Tenzin Wangyal Rinpoche. Like Chögyam Trungpa, he is making a tradition more accessible to Westerners. Going with an open mind (and a background in Anthropology), it was an interesting foray.
> 
> https://www.ligmincha.org/


 
Also helpful, thanks


----------



## Xinglu (Nov 22, 2009)

I had never heard of Bön until now... I need another thing to research like I need a hole in the head, but I'll thank you anyways Xue! I didn't have a metaphysical research project lined up, but now I do! :wink:


----------

